# 'Deficient' pilot training to blame for 2004 Snowbird crash: report



## dapaterson (30 Jul 2007)

> Pilot inexperience and a lack of training are to blame for the fatal 2004 mid-air collision of two of Canada's famed Snowbird squadron, according to an air force report.
> 
> The report, released Monday by the air force's directorate of flight safety, says the training of Capt. Miles Selby to conduct what's called a "co-loop manoeuvre was deficient."
> 
> The investigation's findings also say he did not have either the "training or experience" to conduct such a close manoeuvre.



Full article at: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2007/07/30/snowbird-report.html

Full Flight Safety Invesitgation Report at http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/dfs/pdf/REPORTS/FSIR/CT114064_173/CT114064_114173_e.pdf


----------

